# Kitten Season



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Our shelter has been down a little in population with many current adoptions. But the replacements will soon be in. We have 30 kittens (aged 1 week to 5 weeks) currently in foster lined up to come to shelter after they've gotten old enough, usually around 10-12 wks. It's sure to be a madhouse with kitten activity and adopter activity alike. Adopters love the little kittens. I, for one, would never adopt a little one but I can't deny their cuteness and entertainment value.

We will still be taking in cats from our intake waiting list, but the kittens move so quickly, they shouldn't displace the cats waiting to get into shelter by very long.


----------

